# Zell Miller Georgia dem senator



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres a good review I found of the high points in Zells speech enjoy!


> Last night's prime-time speech by Democratic Georgia Senator Zell Miller was a masterpiece, the best speech of the convention so far. It's interesting to note that such a good speech at the Republican National Convention was given by a Democrat. *Miller offered a scathing indictment of the modern Democratic party over their appeasement in the war on terror.*
> 
> Declaring right off the bat that his family were his "most precious possessions," Zell said "my family is more important than my party." He talked about leaders of the past who supported the president, no matter what the political affiliation. *" Where is the bipartisanship in this country when we need it most?," thundered the senior Senator from Georgia*. Then he hit on one of the biggest differences between the left and the Bush administration: " Motivated more by partisan politics than by national security, today's Democratic leaders see America as an occupier, not a liberator." *That's exactly right*. The liberals see the American military as occupiers...a lot of the modern Democratic party sees our troops as some sort of evil occupying force, and Zell called 'em out, saying "And nothing makes this Marine madder than someone calling American troops occupiers rather than liberators."
> 
> ...


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They should make the looser of the presidental race the vicepresident. Who do you think will be vp if cheney dies in office. Gotta look out for that too, cause ever who it is will probaly be the next repub pres candidate after bush duz his two terms. :-?


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i saw that too bad bob.......

zell miller is da mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!

pointer


----------

